# Looking for a game as a player, D&D pref..



## Shuffle (Sep 4, 2006)

Have 4 years on and off experience, some VERY LIMITED experience as a DM.

  Looking for a game in the Durham region of Ontario.

   Oshawa, Whitby, Ajax, Pickering Monday or Wednesday evenings preferred.


  email: tawkys@yahoo.ca

   or pm me.

    Thanks in advance.


----------

